# Yipman's Lineage



## yipman_sifu (Mar 25, 2006)

Find your lineage among Those:

e.g. My lineage is the following: Sifu Thomas Mannes, Master Kernspecht, GM Leung Ting, Yipman.

These are the name of the Yipman's students who were known and popular. (sorted Alphebatically)

*Bruce Lee, *
*Chow Tse Chun, *
*Choy Siu Kwong,*
*Chris Chan, *
*Duncan Leung,*
*Hawkins Cheung,*
*Ho Kam Ming,*
*Jiu Wan,*
*Kan Victor,*
*Lee Che Kong, *
*Lee Shing,*
*Leung Sheung,*
*Leung Ting,*
*Lo Man Kam,*
*Lok Yiu,*
*Moy Yat,*
*Tam Lai, *
*Tsui Seung Tin, *
*Wang Kiu, *
*William Cheung, *
*Wong Long, *
*Wong Shun Leung, *
*Yip Chun, *
*Yip Ching,*

other students who trained with Yipman are:

Au Chi Keung 
Au Tong
Chan Hon Man
Chan Jo Lee
Chan Kin Hay 
Chan Nuen Lam 
Chan Sui Lung 
Chan Tai Yim 
Chan Tak Chui
Chan Wai Hong 
Chan Ching-Man 
Chan Chi-Shun 
Chan Kam-Ming 
Chan Kao Chan Shing 
Chan Shing-Tao 
Chan Wing 
Chan Wun-Lam 
Chang Tai-Yim 
Chang Tok-Jiu 
Cheung Hung 
Cheung Peter 
Cheun Kong Nang 
Cheung Ching On 
Cheung Bun 
Cheung Kong 
Cheung Yu Wing 
Chiu Van 
Chiu Wan (Chiu Wun) 
Chow Kong Chi 
Chow Lok Chi 
Chow Tze Cheun 
Chow Yiu Shing 
Chung Man Kam 
Chung Wing Kong 
Cheung Yiu-Wing 
Chi On Cho 
Chi Chow Kwong-Yiu 
Chow Lok-Jee 
Chow Sai 
Choy Siu-Kwong 
Chung Kam-Chuen 
Chung Yao 
Fong Ming Bew 
Fong Yiu 
Fung Hon, _Stewart Fung_
Fung Ping Boi 
Ho Chi Hon 
Ho Kai Lun 
Ho Leun 
Hon Kam Ming 
Hon Chak Cheun 
Hui Siu Cheong 
Hui Yin Leung 
Kam Man Chun
Ho Kui-Wah 
Hui Lee 
Jun Ching-On 
Kong Wai 
Kwok Cze Yan 
Kwok Keung 
Kan Wah-Chit 
Kwok Fu 
Lam Ying-Fat 
Lee Cheung
Lee Fat-Chi 
Lee Kam-Sing 
Lee Leung-Fun 
Lee Man 
Lun Gai 
Lai Bong Seck 
Lai Kui Wing Baptista 
Lai Tak Keung 
Lam Kwok Wing 
Lau Cheun 
Lau Dik 
Lau Hon Lam 
Lau Ming 
Lau Wai 
Law Bing/Yan 
Law Chung Yin 
Lee Hon 
Lee Kam Wah 
Lee Kui On 
Lee Ngai Ming 
Lee Ngan Foon 
Lee Shing
Lee Ting Wah Jackson 
Lee Wai Chi, _Kam On_
Lee Wing 
Lee Yan Wing 
Lee Yiu Fai 
Lo Bang
Lo Chek Sang
Lo Tai 
Lo Wing Bong 
Ma Hang Lum Andrew 
Mak Po Shing 
Man Siu Hung 
Man Yin Kwong 
Miao Yin Lun 
Maio Yin Wai 
Mo Kee
Mok Po 
Ng Ying 
Ng Yuet-Do 
Ng Chan 
Pang Che Yam 
Pang Kam Fat, Henry 
Poon Bing Lit 
She Mei King 
Siu Yak Man 
Tam Lai 
Tsui Cho 
Tang Sang 
Tang Sik Ki 
Ting Yuk Lan
Tong Jo Chi 
Tong Tze Cheun
Tse Chiu Hung 
Tsui Kong Tin 
Wat Yung Sang 
Wong Chung Nin 
Wong Si Wing 
Wong Hon Chung 
Wong Hei 
Wang Kiu 
Wong Kwok Yau 
Wong Kwok 
Wong Ling 
Wong Long Ching 
Wong Pak Yee 
Wong Tak 
Wong Tsok 
Wong Yam Tsung 
Wong Yat Hang 
Wong Yee Lai Ivan 
Wu Yau 
Wong Chi-Ming 
Wong Chuk 
Wong Jee-Wing 
Wong Wei 
Yau Hak So 
Yuen May-Keung
Yeung Chung Hon 
Yeung Hei 
Yeung Tse Wai Chu 
Yeung Wing 
Yip Bo Ching 
Yip Kim Ching 
Yip Shing Cheuk 
Yip Yin 
Yuen Chi Kong
Yau Ma-Tei


----------



## bcbernam777 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Fung Ping Boi* 

My Sifu


----------



## yipman_sifu (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh, a direct Lineage. What a lucky guy you are.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Mar 26, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> Oh, a direct Lineage. What a lucky guy you are.


 
It gets luckier, I train one on one with him, he only has a handful of students that he wants to focus on developing, so it is very much like a family, I am very blessed


----------



## yipman_sifu (Mar 26, 2006)

Regarding your sifu, how old is he now? I think that he definitely met the Gongsau. Just ask him about what do he thinks of Sifu Wong next time you train with him. I wanted to know how Yipman's students thinks of him.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Mar 26, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> Regarding your sifu, how old is he now? I think that he definitely met the Gongsau. Just ask him about what do he thinks of Sifu Wong next time you train with him. I wanted to know how Yipman's students thinks of him.


 
I asked him about WSL about 6 months ago when I returned from Melbourne after having a training session with David Peterson, (He invited me to one of his classes after i had introduced myself and asked if I could meet him [he is a very accomadating man who is passionate about his art and his Sifu]), Sifu of course has fond memories of WSL, and spoke of him fondly (as I was told WSL also spoek highly of Sifu [In fact David Peterson told me something that WSL had said about my Sifu that knocked my socks of]). WSL's Wing Chun and my Sifus Wing Chun was very similar in many respects, I have seen clips of WSL fighting (the sparring on the set of "enter the Dragon") and seen Sifu demonstrating his fighting, I remarked to Sifu that he and WSL where very similoar in the way that they fought Sifu smiled and said of course thats how we all where aggressive. His comments also where on WSL's prowess as a fighter, yes all good comments by sifu.

By the way he is pushing mid to late sixties, and would still kick anyones Gluteous Maximus


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 26, 2006)

There is a Wing Chun School near me and I believe the Sifu is a student of Yip Ching.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Mar 26, 2006)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> I asked him about WSL about 6 months ago when I returned from Melbourne after having a training session with David Peterson, (He invited me to one of his classes after i had introduced myself and asked if I could meet him [he is a very accomadating man who is passionate about his art and his Sifu]), Sifu of course has fond memories of WSL, and spoke of him fondly (as I was told WSL also spoek highly of Sifu [In fact David Peterson told me something that WSL had said about my Sifu that knocked my socks of]). WSL's Wing Chun and my Sifus Wing Chun was very similar in many respects, I have seen clips of WSL fighting (the sparring on the set of "enter the Dragon") and seen Sifu demonstrating his fighting, I remarked to Sifu that he and WSL where very similoar in the way that they fought Sifu smiled and said of course thats how we all where aggressive. His comments also where on WSL's prowess as a fighter, yes all good comments by sifu.
> 
> By the way he is pushing mid to late sixties, and would still kick anyones Gluteous Maximus


 
I tried to search about your Sifu but did not find the enough information I need. Just his name was mentioned in Yipman's students list.
Please if you can provide me with any information about his biography and perhaps some pics and videos if available, it would be something great. I look forward to know about him, especially that you told me that he is very loyal and helpful, it seems that he developed a certain method of teaching in order to have a solid foundation of Wing chun in his students footwork and balance.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Mar 26, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> There is a Wing Chun School near me and I believe the Sifu is a student of Yip Ching.


 
I have a little knowledge about Masters Yip Ching and Yip chun. Can I know why Yipman taught them Wing Chun in a late stage of their lives, and why they are mostly related to the UK teachings of Wing chun. I once saw master Yip Ching in a meeting with our Grandmaster of Wing Tsun Leung Ting, in which they were discussing issues about the system and its concepts.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 26, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> I have a little knowledge about Masters Yip Ching and Yip chun. Can I know why Yipman taught them Wing Chun in a late stage of their lives, and why they are mostly related to the UK teachings of Wing chun. I


 
I can't answer the question, I know the Sifu of the Wing Chun School near me and it is in NY, but I am not one of his students. 

I run into him from time to time during my work day if I remember I will ask if he knows. I do know he is absolutly thrilled with what he has learned from Yip Ching. This Sifu learned from someone else and had his own school prior to starting his studies with Yip Ching.


----------



## ed-swckf (Mar 26, 2006)

sam kwok - yip ching - yip man

sam kwok - yip chun - yip man

Sam has represented both sons of yip man and continues to do so in his representation of yip man wing chun kung fu.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 26, 2006)

I study under Kevin Shea in San Francisco.  Kevin has been a student of Wing Chun for about 35 years, and has studied under Chris and Stanley Chan.  I see Chris on your first list, but I don't see Stanley on either list.  He could be listed under his Chinese name, and I don't know what that is.  Stanley is the older of the two brothers, and studied longer under Yip Man.  Stanley has also very much shunned the public eye, and only teaches a handful of students.  Chris has had an active school for many years and is much better known.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2006)

There is also an old Chinese guy north of me that only trains people that already know a lot of Wing Chun, I can't remember his name, and I have been looking for it. But I did check the Yip Mann Lineage back when I first heard about him and there is a name there that is the same. 

If I find it I will post it.


----------



## Kensai (Mar 28, 2006)

Starting to feel left out now, the master of our association is James Sinclair, take it no-one's heard of him....?? Although what his lineage is, is beyond me.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Starting to feel left out now, the master of our association is James Sinclair, take it no-one's heard of him....?? Although what his lineage is, is beyond me.


 
Lineage guarantees only one thing, the person learned from a famous teacher.

It does not necessarily mean a good teacher and not having that lineage does not necessarily mean a bad teacher.

If Mr. Sinclair is good at Wing Chun and a good teacher, who cares about his lineage.


----------



## Kensai (Mar 28, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Lineage guarantees only one thing, the person learned from a famous teacher.
> 
> It does not necessarily mean a good teacher and not having that lineage does not necessarily mean a bad teacher.
> 
> If Mr. Sinclair is good at Wing Chun and a good teacher, who cares about his lineage.


 
Kinda what I was thinking. All's well that ends well then eh?


----------



## yipman_sifu (Mar 28, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Kinda what I was thinking. All's well that ends well then eh?


 
You may be in the Yipman lineage, but due to the many students his students taught it is some time difficult to know the connection between your Sifu and Yipman, and suppose you were not from Yipman's lineage. It is like we said depends on your sifu skill, doesn't matter about the lineage as much as the skill of individual's in training.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> You may be in the Yipman lineage, but due to the many students his students taught it is some time difficult to know the connection between your Sifu and Yipman, and suppose you were not from Yipman's lineage. It is like we said depends on your sifu skill, doesn't matter about the lineage as much as the skill of individual's in training.


 
Although I am very impressed with Wing Chun, I do not do Wing Chun, so I have never checked to deeply into this, but who was Yip Mann's teacher?


----------



## ed-swckf (Mar 28, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Starting to feel left out now, the master of our association is James Sinclair, take it no-one's heard of him....?? Although what his lineage is, is beyond me.


 
I've heard of him and trained with some of his ex students that moved away from the area they were in.

He learnt from simon lau who was a student of lee shing.  However he went on like many, to learn from yip chun and perhaps his biography gives a better insight into why:

http://www.ukwingchun.com/Master_James_Sinclair.htm

Lineage means nothing, how far up on the family tree certainly matters nothing if you have a good teacher.  Unfortunately a lot of people are blinded by this and chase lineage and neagate good sifus in order to get closer to the top.


----------



## ed-swckf (Mar 28, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Although I am very impressed with Wing Chun, I do not do Wing Chun, so I have never checked to deeply into this, but who was Yip Mann's teacher?


 
Yip man learnt from chan wah shun and leung bik


----------



## yipman_sifu (Mar 28, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Although I am very impressed with Wing Chun, I do not do Wing Chun, so I have never checked to deeply into this, but who was Yip Mann's teacher?


 
Chan Wah Shun taught Yipman the basics only. The refined Wing Chun that he learned was from Leung Bik, who taught him the soft aspects of combat fighting. Yipman was very proud to learn from Leung Bik, because after returning to Fatshan again, he saw himself much more experienced than his seniors who learned from Chan Wah Shun. Yipman had a third indirect teacher. Master Wong Shun-Leung was a student of the grandmaster, but he convinced him into changing some of the techniques in order to make them more effecient, and Yipman's Wing Chun was affected by master Wong concepts. Many of the today lineages are the results which both Yipman and Wong made, except the William Cheung and the Leung Ting's. Leung Ting Wing Chun is very modified and uses some other fighting concepts. Cheung uses his own traditional Wing chun that he learned it during a certain time when he was with Yipman.


----------



## ed-swckf (Mar 28, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> Chan Wah Shun taught Yipman the basics only. The refined Wing Chun that he learned was from Leung Bik, who taught him the soft aspects of combat fighting. Yipman was very proud to learn from Leung Bik, because after returning to Fatshan again, he saw himself much more experienced than his seniors who learned from Chan Wah Shun. Yipman had a third indirect teacher. Master Wong Shun-Leung was a student of the grandmaster, but he convinced him into changing some of the techniques in order to make them more effecient, and Yipman's Wing Chun was affected by master Wong concepts. Many of the today lineages are the results which both Yipman and Wong made, except the William Cheung and the Leung Ting's. Leung Ting Wing Chun is very modified and uses some other fighting concepts. Cheung uses his own traditional Wing chun that he learned it during a certain time when he was with Yipman.


 
You really like wong shun leung don't you!!! i swear nearly all your posts end up talking about him in some way.  Not that thats a bad thing i just find it brings a smile to my face that you like him that much.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> Chan Wah Shun taught Yipman the basics only. The refined Wing Chun that he learned was from Leung Bik, who taught him the soft aspects of combat fighting. Yipman was very proud to learn from Leung Bik, because after returning to Fatshan again, he saw himself much more experienced than his seniors who learned from Chan Wah Shun. Yipman had a third indirect teacher. Master Wong Shun-Leung was a student of the grandmaster, but he convinced him into changing some of the techniques in order to make them more effecient, and Yipman's Wing Chun was affected by master Wong concepts. Many of the today lineages are the results which both Yipman and Wong made, except the William Cheung and the Leung Ting's. Leung Ting Wing Chun is very modified and uses some other fighting concepts. Cheung uses his own traditional Wing chun that he learned it during a certain time when he was with Yipman.


 
Thank You


----------



## bcbernam777 (Mar 28, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> Chan Wah Shun taught Yipman the basics only. The refined Wing Chun that he learned was from Leung Bik, who taught him the soft aspects of combat fighting. Yipman was very proud to learn from Leung Bik, because after returning to Fatshan again, he saw himself much more experienced than his seniors who learned from Chan Wah Shun. *Yipman had a third indirect teacher.* Master Wong Shun-Leung was a student of the grandmaster, but he convinced him into changing some of the techniques in order to make them more effecient, and Yipman's Wing Chun was affected by master Wong concepts. Many of the today lineages are the results which both Yipman and Wong made, except the William Cheung and the Leung Ting's. Leung Ting Wing Chun is very modified and uses some other fighting concepts. Cheung uses his own traditional Wing chun that he learned it during a certain time when he was with Yipman.



While it is true that Wong Shun Leung made some suggestions to Yip Man in terms of including the Gaan Sau in the Sui Lum Tao, which was indeed taken up by Yip this is the only change I know of that yip man took on board, but to suggest that WSL was somehow some third indirect student, is stretching things beyond the truth. True the master is always the student, but WSL did not teach Yip Man, Yip Mans only teachers of Wing Chun where chan wah shun and leung bik. Also to sggest that WSL's influence changed Yip Mans own Wing Chun and therefore the Wing chun subsequant generations learnt or too on bed is also erronious and an overstating of the reality. While it is admirable that you are passionate about WSL, you must learn to temper that passion so that yu can still see what are the facts, WSL indeed was very, very good at Wing Chun and from what I understand a good teacher, but he was not necessaraly Sigungs best student, and certainly not his most senior.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Mar 28, 2006)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> While it is true that Wong Shun Leung made some suggestions to Yip Man in terms of including the Gaan Sau in the Sui Lum Tao, which was indeed taken up by Yip this is the only change I know of that yip man took on board, but to suggest that WSL was somehow some third indirect student, is stretching things beyond the truth. True the master is always the student, but WSL did not teach Yip Man, Yip Mans only teachers of Wing Chun where chan wah shun and leung bik. Also to sggest that WSL's influence changed Yip Mans own Wing Chun and therefore the Wing chun subsequant generations learnt or too on bed is also erronious and an overstating of the reality. While it is admirable that you are passionate about WSL, you must learn to temper that passion so that yu can still see what are the facts, WSL indeed was very, very good at Wing Chun and from what I understand a good teacher, but he was not necessaraly Sigungs best student, and certainly not his most senior.


 
Of course not his most senior. Yipman taught several students during the stay at Fatshan his hime town, and upon coming to HK, he taught the restaurant workers before the Gongsau. and his first student as we know in the late times (When Yipman was in his 50's) was Leung Sheung. then Sifu Lok Yiu, Sifu Chu (Tsui), then comes the Gongsau Wong.
Regarding why some posters seems really amazed why I posted most of my sayings about him is that due to spiritual means the Sifu achieved in his combat training. There may be other Sifus who are great, but still I had not found a one with the same qualifications the Gongsau had. If we go to other fighting systems I really admire master Hou Yuan Jia of the MyJhong fist. 

Bcbernam777, I posted you a saying about Sifu *Fung Ping Boi *requesting information about him (go to page 1). 

ed-swckf, can you enlighten me with great Sifus you think. I personally train in the Leung Ting lineage and consider my Sifu Mannes to have an astonishing skill and power in Wing Chun. I think you train in the Yip Chun lineage, so how is master Yip Chun, I think that I saw him with Leung Ting discussing issues and giving advices to the WT master himself.


----------



## Kensai (Mar 29, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> I've heard of him and trained with some of his ex students that moved away from the area they were in.
> 
> He learnt from simon lau who was a student of lee shing. However he went on like many, to learn from yip chun and perhaps his biography gives a better insight into why:
> 
> ...


 
Ahaaa.... Fair enough. I had read some of the details about him, and those "Wing Chun wars", sounds slightly bizarre to me...


----------



## ed-swckf (Mar 29, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> ed-swckf, can you enlighten me with great Sifus you think. I personally train in the Leung Ting lineage and consider my Sifu Mannes to have an astonishing skill and power in Wing Chun. I think you train in the Yip Chun lineage, so how is master Yip Chun, I think that I saw him with Leung Ting discussing issues and giving advices to the WT master himself.


 
Well first off see my lineage, i train in yip chun and yip ching lineages although of late its leaned more towards that of yip ching.  Yip chun is very good, unfortunately he retired from travelling to seminars a few years back but he still trains frequently in hong kong so to get hands on with him is still possible if you jump on a plane.   He used to come to england quite a lot and has been in contact with a lot of schools here.

Yip chings style is different to yip chuns in the sense its a bit more efficiant - take that comment with a grain of salt as i am not saying yip chuns style is lacking anything its just a different approach which is hard to express literally.  

Both yip chung and yip chun have some great students.  Eric li and ron heimberger are students of yip ching i hope to roll with in the future.  Of course on the yip chun side of things in the UK we have shaun rawcliffe, who is a great exponant of the art however there are a lot of sifus in the uk who have great skill and knowledge that you wount find on lineage trees and the like.


----------



## ed-swckf (Mar 29, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Ahaaa.... Fair enough. I had read some of the details about him, and those "Wing Chun wars", sounds slightly bizarre to me...


 
Wing chun unfortunately has too many politics.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 29, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Wing chun unfortunately has too many politics.


 
yes, and they are certainly not alone in that dubious distinction.


----------



## ed-swckf (Mar 29, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> yes, and they are certainly not alone in that dubious distinction.


 
I'm sure they aren't but it certainly is an unfortunate notable talking point of wing chun.  I'd probably go as far as to say its the achilles heel of the art.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Mar 30, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> Bcbernam777, I posted you a saying about Sifu *Fung Ping Boi *requesting information about him (go to page 1).


 
Give me something I can send a word document on


----------



## barriecusvein (Mar 30, 2006)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> Give me something I can send a word document on


www.yousendit.com

lets you send any type of file up to 1GB to any email address. they used to host the file themselves and allow anyone with the correct link to download it (links are super long and random so only people you give the link to can get the file) so you can pm someone with the link. dunno if they still do that though.


----------



## Kensai (Mar 30, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> I'm sure they aren't but it certainly is an unfortunate notable talking point of wing chun. I'd probably go as far as to say its the achilles heel of the art.



Yeah... I'd go with that too...


----------



## yipman_sifu (Mar 31, 2006)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> Give me something I can send a word document on


 
You can tell me about a site link to your institute.


----------



## Wing Chun Dummy (Mar 31, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Starting to feel left out now, the master of our association is James Sinclair, take it no-one's heard of him....?? Although what his lineage is, is beyond me.


 
i've heard of him... i was looking for a place to train in Birmingham UK and found his website. wasn't impressive. then later some1 recommended the leading UK representative of Yip Man's elder son ... who just happens to teach in Birmingham... fantastic!


----------



## Kensai (Mar 31, 2006)

Wing Chun Dummy said:
			
		

> i've heard of him... i was looking for a place to train in Birmingham UK and found his website. wasn't impressive. then later some1 recommended the leading UK representative of Yip Man's elder son ... who just happens to teach in Birmingham... fantastic!


 
Let me guess, Shawn Rawcliffes guys. Not sure what wasn't impressive, either the site or what you read, but I guess it's down to personal preference. At the end of the day, I'm not doing a 45+ mile round trip to train with someone, who was trained by somebody famous. I'm not overly arsed, I do find there's a lot of "oh MY Wing Chun's purer than yours" bollocks, which is the ONE thing that narks me about it. If at the end of the day, you stay alive for one more second on the street to put someone down, then vanish into the shadows, who gives a toss. It's just namedropping besides that.


----------



## WingChun Lawyer (Mar 31, 2006)

Yip Man - Lee Shing - Austin Goh - Jurg Ziegler - Philip Andreas - Me.

That would be my Wing Chun lineage, if I still did Wing Chun. Anyone here sparred with Austin Goh or Jurg Ziegler? I never met them personally, and I would like to know if they are any good.


----------



## ed-swckf (Mar 31, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Let me guess, Shawn Rawcliffes guys. Not sure what wasn't impressive, either the site or what you read, but I guess it's down to personal preference. At the end of the day, I'm not doing a 45+ mile round trip to train with someone, who was trained by somebody famous. I'm not overly arsed, I do find there's a lot of "oh MY Wing Chun's purer than yours" bollocks, which is the ONE thing that narks me about it. If at the end of the day, you stay alive for one more second on the street to put someone down, then vanish into the shadows, who gives a toss. It's just namedropping besides that.


 
Yeah i completely agree with what you have said.  And the problem with this yearning to be seen as representing someone as close to yip man as possible does make for a load of ****.  And whilst i have a great amount of respect for saun rawcliffes wing chun skill and knowledge he to has ignored the fact that he was taught under sam kwok for a long time before he went to learn directly from yip chun.  I feel there should be some honor in staying somewhat truthful to your original sifu and at least still regarding to them as such even if you do move on to other teachers when you feel you should.


----------



## Kensai (Apr 3, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Yeah i completely agree with what you have said. And the problem with this yearning to be seen as representing someone as close to yip man as possible does make for a load of ****. And whilst i have a great amount of respect for saun rawcliffes wing chun skill and knowledge he to has ignored the fact that he was taught under sam kwok for a long time before he went to learn directly from yip chun. I feel there should be some honor in staying somewhat truthful to your original sifu and at least still regarding to them as such even if you do move on to other teachers when you feel you should.


 
Bingo, I quite agree. I also have a great deal of respect, but then I would for any one who has mastered any art, the name dropping thing is just so obviously apparent though. Why do it?


----------

